# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا 808 بيور فيو Nokia 808 PureView

## mohamed73

نوكيا 808 بيور فيو الجديد من نوكيا بكاميرا 41 ميجا بكسل الخارقة Nokia 808 PureView    *Nokia 808 PureView* - نوكيا 808   
مواصفات نوكيا 808 بيور فيو - Nokia 808 PureView Specifications الالوان
أحمر
أبيض
أسود     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 16 GB
512 MB RAM
1 GB ROM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتي 32 GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 41 MP
الكاميرا الأمامية VGA
Carl Zeiss optics
فلاش Xenon
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو 1080p
تقريب عند تصوير الفيديو يصل حتي 6x مرات    البطارية
البطارية 1400 mAh أمبير
وقت الاستعداد : 465 ساعة في وضع 2G , و 540 ساعة في وضع 3G
وقت التحدث : 11 ساعة في وضع 2G , و 6 ساعات و 50 دقيقة في وضع 3G      مميزات أخرى
نظام سيمبيان Nokia Belle
معالج بسرعة 1.3 GHz
راديو FM
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
NFC
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
منفذ HDMI
وزن الجهاز 169 جرام
شاشة AMOLED باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
شاشة محمية بطبقة Gorilla Glass
سمك الجهاز 13.9 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100      *سعر نوكيا 808 بيور فيو 808 - اسعار Nokia 808 PureView prices*
سعر نوكيا 808 بالدولار : تقريبا 600 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا بيور فيو 808 باليورو : 450 يورو
سعر نوكيا 808 بيور فيو بالجنبيه الاستراليني: أقل من 381 جنيه استرليني
سعر نوكيا 808 بيور فيو في السعودية : تقريبا 2800 ريال سعودي
سعر نوكيا 808 بيور فيو في مصر : تقريبا مابين 3550 - 3600 جنيه مصر * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء      *صور نوكيا بيو فيو 808 , Nokia 808 PureView images*                       *صور التقطت بكاميرا نوكيا 808 بيور فيو كاميرا يدفة 41 MP*

----------

